# Kanji ID please!



## sododgy (Sep 24, 2020)

A coworker received this as a gift, but couldn't recall being told who it was produced by. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## da_mich* (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello,

it's a Sakai Akimasa 堺 章正 knife

This is the same knife:








21cm Kokkekniv N10 - SAKAI AKIMASA - SkarpeKniver.com - Kjøkkenkniver, kokkekniver og bryner


[content_block id=4411 slug=knivserier-sakai-n10-short]




www.skarpekniver.com





Best Regards,
Michael


----------



## sododgy (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the help, I'll pass the info along!


----------

